# Spalten / Textumbruch



## BKBB (30. Mai 2003)

Ich bin dabei eine Seite zu bauen, die vom Layout her wie ein Buch aufgebaut ist. Und ein Buch hat bekanntlich zwei Seiten. Wenn man jetzt z.B. ein Buch layoutet (in einem Layout-Programm), liegt auf jeder Seite ein Textfeld. Damit man jetzt Fließtext verarbeiten kann, müssen diese Textfelder verknüpft werden, damit der Text von Seite 10 auf Seite 11 weitergeht. Jetzt möchte ich wissen, ob so eine Verknüpfung auch im Web möglich ist. Ist eine direkte Verknüpfung nicht möglich, wäre ich über andere Vorschläge auch glücklich.
vielen Dank,
BKBB


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (30. Mai 2003)

Ich kann mir leider darunter nix Vorstellen (Hab von Quark und co  keine Ahnung) ... Willst du deine Seite so:
	
	
	



```
+----------------+----------------+
|                |    xxxxxxxxxx  |
|  xxxx          |    xxxxxxxxxx  |
|  xxxx          |                |
|  xxxx          |   xxxxx        |
|                |   xxxxx        |
|    xxxxxxxxxx  |     xxxxxx     |
|    xxxxxxxxxx  |     xxxxxx     |
|    xxxxxxxxxx  |     xxxxxx     |
|    xxxxxxxxxx  |     xxxxxx     |
|                |                |
|     10         |      11        |
+----------------+----------------+
```
 also praktisch eine Tabelle mit 2 Spalten, in welcher jeweils eine "Buch"Seite liegt, oder eher so:

```
+----------------+        +----------------+
|  xxxx          |        |    xxxxxxxxxx  |
|  xxxx          |        |                |
|  xxxx          |        |   xxxxx        |
|                | -----> |   xxxxx        |
|    xxxxxxxxxx  |  link  |     xxxxxx     |
|    xxxxxxxxxx  |        |     xxxxxx     |
|    xxxxxxxxxx  |        |     xxxxxx     |
|    xxxxxxxxxx  |        |     xxxxxx     |
|                |        |                |
|     10         |        |      11        |
+----------------+        +----------------+
```
 also jeweils eine Seite, die mit der nächsten verlinkt ist?
Oder ganz anders?

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden haben, hast du vor mit Textfeldern zu arbeiten - davon kann ich nur abraten - du hast in HTML damit keinerlei Formatierungsmöglichkeiten... Einzelne Textfelder miteinander zu Verknüpfen ist nicht möglich. Es ist leider auch nicht möglich einen Fließtext einzugeben, der sich dann automatisch auf mehrere Seiten aufteilt... 


bye


----------



## BKBB (30. Mai 2003)

Hallo,
mit deinem ersten Beispiel liegst du richtig. Ich verwende aber keine Tabellenzellen, sondern normale <div> Elemente. Hilft das weiter?


----------



## Budda (30. Mai 2003)

Hallo BKBB...
was meinst du denn überhaupt mit Textfeldern? wie erstellst du die??

cu Budda


----------



## BKBB (30. Mai 2003)

Hallo,
schau dir hier mal die Page an. (http://www.billy-boy.7to.de/test/book/buch_allgem.html) ich möchte, dass der Text aus dem div Feld mit der id seitelinks in seiterechts weiterläuft (automatisch). Wie hier (http://www.billy-boy.7to.de/test/Dok2.htm) wenn man das in Word zum bearbeiten öffnet.
gruß
BKBB


----------



## BKBB (31. Mai 2003)

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/text/proprietaer.htm#mehrspaltig 
Hallo, die dort beschriebene Sache wär eine alternative, mit der ich mich sehr gut anfreunden könnte. - Nur leider nicht mehr Standart. Weis jemand, ob das vielleicht in einer neueren Version als Standart geplant ist?
gruß
BKBB


----------



## Budda (31. Mai 2003)

Hy ...
Also das Marquee hat doch aber eigentlich garkeine ähnlichkeit mit deinem Fließtext ... das ist ein Lauftext. Ich versteh nicht wie du dein Pronlem damit lösen willst!
Ich werde mich jetzt gleich mal hinsetzen und mal schauen was ich so hinbekomme mit dem Fließtext. Sobald ich was herausgefunden habe, melde ich mich wieder =)
cu


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crono _
> *[...]... Einzelne Textfelder miteinander zu Verknüpfen ist nicht möglich. Es ist leider auch nicht möglich einen Fließtext einzugeben, der sich dann automatisch auf mehrere Seiten aufteilt...
> 
> 
> bye *




Ich glaube das sagt alles - und schlagt mich, aber ich bin mir zu 99,9 % sicher, das Crono recht hat...


----------



## sam (31. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas L. _
> *Ich glaube das sagt alles - und schlagt mich, aber ich bin mir zu 99,9 % sicher, das Crono recht hat... *


Die fehlenden 0,1% geb ich dazu


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (31. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Budda _
> *Hy ...
> Also das Marquee hat doch aber eigentlich garkeine ähnlichkeit mit deinem Fließtext ... das ist ein Lauftext. Ich versteh nicht wie du dein Pronlem damit lösen willst!
> Ich werde mich jetzt gleich mal hinsetzen und mal schauen was ich so hinbekomme mit dem Fließtext. Sobald ich was herausgefunden habe, melde ich mich wieder =)
> cu *


er meint ja nicht Marquee sondern Multicol - steht gleich drunter  




> Hallo, die dort beschriebene Sache wär eine alternative, mit der ich mich sehr gut anfreunden könnte. - Nur leider nicht mehr Standart. Weis jemand, ob das vielleicht in einer neueren Version als Standart geplant ist?
> gruß
> BKBB


Ich hab keine Ahnung wie Multicol ausgesehen hat, aber es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass du es mit CSS "nachbilden" kannst... Beispiele:
http://www.webwriting.de/css-design/css-mcdreisp.shtml
http://www.webwriting.de/css-design/css-ckdreispalt.shtml

ist immer die selbe seite, nur jeweils mit einem anderen Stylesheet 

Bedenke aber, dass das Leseverhalten der meisten Menschen am Screen ein anderes ist, als mit Printmedien --> Layout anpassen !

ciao


----------



## BKBB (31. Mai 2003)

So ist es!!! MULTICOL war gemeint.   Wie wärs mit Zeilen zählen in php? Meine Seiten werden eh mit php erzeugt und alle Größen, auch Schriftgröße, sind in px angegeben, d.h. dass in jedem Browser die gleiche Anzahl an Zeilen dargestellt werden müsste?! Und bitte meckert nicht an der festgelegten Schriftgröße rum!!!!
gruß
BKBB


----------



## Budda (31. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crono _
> *er meint ja nicht Marquee sondern Multicol - steht gleich drunter  *



oh sorry, habe ich net gesehen! aber des ist doch kacke, geht nicht mehr ab IE6.0 ...


----------

